# Memphis Midwives Work To Address Racial Disparities In Care



## brg240 (May 27, 2018)




----------



## brg240 (May 27, 2018)

Somewhat of a follow up to this thread 

Found this interesting.  And sounds like a great program. I hope it's able to expand


----------



## MamaBear2012 (May 27, 2018)

I had a midwife with my first. She was retiring when I was pregnant with my second. The deliveries were totally different. But having a midwife was one of the best experiences ever.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 28, 2018)

I love the fact that the midwives make a case for home visits. This such a refreshing, patient-centric model of healthcare- which is sorely lacking in this country. The future of clinical research is even turning towards this model with virtual clinical trials and home visits to improve accrual and patient retention and compliance on studies.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 28, 2018)

I hope to go to a birth center and have a midwife next go around. I had an uneventful pregnancy and unmedicated birth with an OB but I'm hoping for methods to reduce the possibility of tearing and to have a postpartum home visit.


----------

